# Anyone screen print on Tencel before?



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone screen printed on Tencel before? Does Waterbased ink work? Plastisol?


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

How about sublimation on Tencel ... is that possible? It is a polymer, right?


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Tencel is a natural fiber. It's made from wood pulp. According to Lawson plastisol will work just fine on it. I have never tried it. Where have you seen Tencel shirts for sale? They are nice. I bought a plain black Tencel tishirt years ago and it was really nice.



BGSSUB said:


> How about sublimation on Tencel ... is that possible? It is a polymer, right?


----------



## kimkimkim13 (Aug 20, 2009)

A fashion designer wants me to print on it for a small run of custom tees. I did some tests in water-base because that is all i print. I found that a very high mesh looks good because the fabric is so thin. I'm talking 230... ( not supposed to do that I know, but it looked better then the 110 tests which tended to clump up). However, I am worried about doing a production run with 230 mesh as even at that the ink bleeds through to the platen every time and high mesh screens are a pain to keep from drying out...
My partner suggested I print with a felt lined plated and flash dry between shirts. even more of a paint. what do ya'll think?


----------



## TomZagasApparel (Apr 26, 2011)

BGSSUB said:


> How about sublimation on Tencel ... is that possible? It is a polymer, right?


Our Korean supplier is looking into Tencel shirts, and he is saying that it is popular in Korea. He is saying that you can sublimate on it. I'm asking for a fabric sample...

This string is kind of old..has anyone tried sublimating on tencel?


----------

